

Macintosh review from BYTE Magazine (1984) - sehugg
http://www.aresluna.org/attached/computerhistory/articles/macintoshbytereview

======
robin_reala
I miss BYTE. My dad had a subscription in the 80s and 90s and I would read
every issue, especially Jerry Pournelle’s column. Helped get me into the
industry I’m sure.

